# Will my cert. transfer over?



## ShortyCO (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
To make a long story short, i grew up in mass. moved to maine 6 years ago and now would like to head back to my home state. I have been thinking strongly about joining the military but haven't decided yet. So far I have been working for a sheriffs dept as a corrections officer for over 2 years. I have my fulltime cert. for ME in corrections and my PT cert. for patrol in ME. Would any of these carry over to MA? and what are the PT patrol requirements for MA, to see if my cert. would carry over?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

ShortyCO said:


> Hey Everyone,
> To make a long story short, i grew up in mass. moved to maine 6 years ago and now would like to head back to my home state. I have been thinking strongly about joining the military but haven't decided yet. So far I have been working for a sheriffs dept as a corrections officer for over 2 years. I have my fulltime cert. for ME in corrections and my PT cert. for patrol in ME. Would any of these carry over to MA? and what are the PT patrol requirements for MA, to see if my cert. would carry over?


To recieve a waiver from basic recruit training in mass you must have completed a training program comparable/equivilent to mass training. 800 hours/22 weeks. Also for some reason mass wont accept federal training of any kind, not sure why.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

7MPOC said:


> To recieve a waiver from basic recruit training in mass you must have completed a training program comparable/equivilent to mass training. 800 hours/22 weeks. .......


Is the 800 hrs/22 weeks a "hard and fast rule" for MA hopefuls, who already have an out-of-state basic police academy under their belts? Or is there some wiggle room? Who, or what, is the "deciding entity", that makes the final decision if someone's out-of-state training is sufficient to meet MA standards for police officer certification?


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a New Hampshire certification and I was informed last week that my certification will not transfer because of the 800 hour rule. Pretty stupid if you ask me. Police procedures don't really differ much from state to state so I can't see the reasoning for this.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

To be honest, I really didnt think the 800 hours was the deciding factor, but if popcop said his wont work I guess not, I did know of New Hampshire training being accepted a few years ago but something must have changed. Basically Dennis Pinkham is the deciding factor, you can call headquarters for the MPTC and get all the info straight from horses mouth. Good Luck.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Not that I plan on transfering, but my basic class was 783 hours, plus I have another 135 hours from "pre-basic" which is a seperate certificate from the state police. I would think that would be enough to satisfy the MA requirements.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Shorty,

Just an FYI, there is NO waiver for PT certification in Mass. If you were a full-time PO in another state and wanted to transfer (training waiver) as a FT P.O. then you could apply. However, Mass. will not accept ANY training towards awarding part-time certification.

The current Chief of the infamous Brimfield Police Department came from a Florida PD where he was a senior sergeant. When the town applied him for his powers they checked off "part-time" as his status. The MPTC stated they do NOT waiver for part-time certification therefore he had to complete the Mass. Reserve Academy. Had they merely checked off "Full-time" he most likely would have gotten the waiver.


----------

